# Work....



## clare n (May 17, 2012)

WEll, off to work I go, today is a 14 hr shift  swollen ankles to look forward to haha! that's my nursing job, I'm also a tattoo artist. I'd much rather be going to the studio....  what does everyone here do job wise?


----------



## dmmj (May 17, 2012)

Do you ever combine nursing and tattoo artist?


----------



## acrantophis (May 17, 2012)

Degrees in environmental science and
Nutrition. Personal trainer 17 years :-(


----------



## bigred (May 17, 2012)

I just work the BLVD


----------



## clare n (May 17, 2012)

Combine the two... Now that's an idea! I have had a few patients leave and then come to me for tattoos... But I like your thinking 

Sorry if this is a daft question, what is the BLDV? 

BLVD even...


----------



## pugsandkids (May 17, 2012)

I'm a surgery coordinator. Worked in schools for 4 years prior. Love the kids, but healthcare is much, much more stable.


----------



## dmmj (May 17, 2012)

I am guessing BLVD mean boulevard like the street.


----------



## bigred (May 17, 2012)

clare n said:


> Combine the two... Now that's an idea! I have had a few patients leave and then come to me for tattoos... But I like your thinking
> 
> Sorry if this is a daft question, what is the BLDV?
> 
> BLVD even...






It was just a joke, You know someone that would work the streets for money.


----------



## KimandKarasi (May 17, 2012)

haha! bigred XD too funny 

I'm 20, and I'm already 2 classes away from being a combination certified welder.  I started while I was still in high school, so I got a jump-start, but I had to have brain surgery 4 days after my prom..  That put a damper on a lot of my plans... Now I'm still looking for a job sadly.. :-/


----------



## bigred (May 17, 2012)

KimandKarasi said:


> haha! bigred XD too funny
> 
> I'm 20, and I'm already 2 classes away from being a combination certified welder.  I started while I was still in high school, so I got a jump-start, but I had to have brain surgery 4 days after my prom..  That put a damper on a lot of my plans... Now I'm still looking for a job sadly.. :-/



Sorry to hear that, You will find something


----------



## KimandKarasi (May 17, 2012)

bigred said:


> KimandKarasi said:
> 
> 
> > haha! bigred XD too funny
> ...



you on the other hand must find work easy on the street  haha!


----------



## pinkpirate (May 17, 2012)

I'm a Veterinary Technician. Love being able to work with animals all day!


----------



## bigred (May 17, 2012)

KimandKarasi said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > KimandKarasi said:
> ...



Well Im a 46 year old bald guy so its kinda TUFF.  I actually work in a machice shop and starting school back up in september for HVAC. Job market is TUFF right now. You doing ok after your surgery


----------



## Blakem (May 17, 2012)

I work with autistic children. I am currently finishing up to become a moderate/severe special education teacher. Love it! 
A nurse by day and tattoo artist by night, very unique. Sounds like something always different going on.


----------



## KimandKarasi (May 17, 2012)

Aww, I'm sure theres a market out there for 46 year old bald guys  lol! And thank you for asking  after the surgery, (getting the 17 staples removed hurt LESS than the morphine injections they were giving me  they let the IV coagulate... I happened to be placed in the worst hospital in south texas, go figure...) I was feeling great for a while, and extremely happy they didnt have to shave my whole head, they actually made it to where I had some hair to cover it with, and when I put my hair in a ponytail you really couldnt notice a thing except the trail of staples showing below the ponytail. But I found out the hard way there are certain ways I cant turn my head since they shaved down the first virtibrate from my skull, and if I look sraight up for too long I'll pass out :-/ lol.. live and learn huh?  a lot of things have been going down-hill for me recently, but the one thing that has never left my side (like she has a choice ) is my little Karasi.  They really are almost theraputic...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 17, 2012)

*Retired & Aldabra Maniac!*


----------



## Angi (May 17, 2012)

Kim. I would love to hear more of your story if you don't mind telling it, start a new thread. If you are not interested in telling us about yourself I understand.

My life is to boring to even post about right now.


----------



## bigred (May 17, 2012)

KimandKarasi said:


> Aww, I'm sure theres a market out there for 46 year old bald guys  lol! And thank you for asking  after the surgery, (getting the 17 staples removed hurt LESS than the morphine injections they were giving me  they let the IV coagulate... I happened to be placed in the worst hospital in south texas, go figure...) I was feeling great for a while, and extremely happy they didnt have to shave my whole head, they actually made it to where I had some hair to cover it with, and when I put my hair in a ponytail you really couldnt notice a thing except the trail of staples showing below the ponytail. But I found out the hard way there are certain ways I cant turn my head since they shaved down the first virtibrate from my skull, and if I look sraight up for too long I'll pass out :-/ lol.. live and learn huh?  a lot of things have been going down-hill for me recently, but the one thing that has never left my side (like she has a choice ) is my little Karasi.  They really are almost theraputic...



Well one thing for sure is dont look straight up. I hope for your sake that with a little time your body will adjust so you can work, and do all those other essential things. What kind of tortoise do you have do you


----------



## KimandKarasi (May 17, 2012)

Angi said:


> Kim. I would love to hear more of your story if you don't mind telling it, start a new thread. If you are not interested in telling us about yourself I understand.
> 
> My life is to boring to even post about right now.



I live in a land of sarcasm, so I'm going to ask before I make a fool of myself if you are serious, or if that was sarcastic? If you really are interested i guess i could make a new thread....

and bigred, I will do my best not to look up XD haha! I hope it goes away in time as well, but I guess I'll find out later 
I have a sulcata, she's my only tortoise, and she's a beauty! lol, I posted a bunch of her pictures in a "lets see your sulcatas!" thread if youd like to look!


----------



## bigred (May 17, 2012)

KimandKarasi said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> > Kim. I would love to hear more of your story if you don't mind telling it, start a new thread. If you are not interested in telling us about yourself I understand.
> ...



Well now!!!!!!!!!! I live in a land of sarcasm as well. Ok Im going to check out your sulcata in your other post. Keep us updated on how you and your tort are doing


----------



## dmmj (May 17, 2012)

That's funny my sarcasm detector did not go off.


----------



## KimandKarasi (May 17, 2012)

dmmj said:


> That's funny my sarcasm detector did not go off.



mine must be broken  I would start my own thread, but I should be asleep.  my baby has a vet appointment tomorrow at 9am, and it's almost 2am already! I'll definitey post a thread tomorrow though.


----------



## clare n (May 18, 2012)

Wow all really interesting! I'm 5 hrs in nearly. Time for a red bull. Vet nurse must b a really tough job, healing but also the other side of it, you need some bollocks for a job like that.


----------



## pinkpirate (May 18, 2012)

clare n said:


> Wow all really interesting! I'm 5 hrs in nearly. Time for a red bull. Vet nurse must b a really tough job, healing but also the other side of it, you need some bollocks for a job like that.



It can be hard but if a pet is really sick we want what is best. Luckily we don't have to go that route to often and we can treat them and make the feel better quickly. Thank goodness for modern advances.


----------



## Kerryann (May 18, 2012)

I work with information security and privacy laws  
Most people wouldn't think it's fun but I am kind of sick.... 
I just started my own site to help people live healthy too and I have made 2.19 cents so far off my advertising. You can read my background stuff on my site www.vegging4life.com


----------



## lisa127 (May 18, 2012)

I run a before/afterschool care program at the local elementary school. Two and a half weeks left to go and then I'm done for the summer!!


----------



## clare n (May 18, 2012)

It's good to find out what everyone does, interesting to know a bit more about everyone... I have an hour left on shift... 13 hrs down one to go! Then home to see what mess Phillip has made haha. On the plus side there are some particularly large dandies out the back where we go for a break  he will be chuffed


----------



## pam (May 18, 2012)

I work for Smartrac we are not allowed to say what we do its high security we need to use our fingerprint to access the building we are on camera 24/7 they do have a web sight if your interested. The building is tempature controlled we wear gloves hairnet and smocks we are not allowed to touch the product at anytime and we have to pass an extencive background check to even work there. I worked for Rockwell Automation for 20 years and they moved the manufacturing area to Mexico so I ended up at Smartrac its not a bad job I have been there 3 years now hope they dont move.


----------



## dmmj (May 18, 2012)

International man of mystery.


----------



## Baoh (May 23, 2012)

I am currently a Research & Development Scientist in Biotherapeutics.

I have a degree in Biology and an executive MBA.


----------



## Merlin M (May 23, 2012)

I am a housekeeper in a historical house...


----------



## nickercrombie (May 23, 2012)

I love hearing about what everyone does! Personally, I build flight simulators. I absolutely love it, we build large jet simulators as well as smaller Cessna 172 and cirrus sr20 simulators. I work long hours (longest stretch was 46 hours straight, 210 hours in 11 days) but I wouldnt trade it for anything!


----------



## tortadise (May 23, 2012)

Im a Superintendent for commercial and multifamily construction, and the director of a tortoise santuary I established non-profit in 2004. I also worked as a CVA (certified veterinarian assistant) for 5 years. HOWEVER until recently and I really hope it goes through, I just applied for an assistant herpetologist position at a zoo. Id rather be happy and around animals than stay in construction and make a lot of money. Happiness has no price to me.


----------



## Neal (May 23, 2012)

I am an auditor. Our practice mainly deals with non-profit organizations.


----------



## tortadise (May 23, 2012)

Neal said:


> I am an auditor. Our practice mainly deals with non-profit organizations.


Fantastic. If my organization had more activity maybe you could help me. But for now its managable to do myself reporting annually. One day neal one day i will require your expertise with my non-profit.


----------



## Neal (May 23, 2012)

Cool, you could pay me in tortoises!


----------



## tyguy35 (May 23, 2012)

Hey, I work for the Canadian armed forces ya I know the rumours on how weak we are but trust me were not so weak. Well atleast we better not be with the junk I have to deal with haha. I started out as a recon crewman driver then onto vehicle gunner/ squad machine gunner and now for the last two years I'm a section marksman funny how the guy who was originally trained to shoot 500 rounds in 30 sec os not trained for precision 1 shot hits the target haha. Currently working on becoming a military photographer I'm still young only 21 so I have no idea what I want to do in life. So hard.


----------



## ijmccollum (May 23, 2012)

Federal researcher, need ekey to get in building, had to pass homeland security check....that's all you get.


----------



## tyguy35 (May 23, 2012)

ijmccollum said:


> Federal researcher, need ekey to get in building, had to pass homeland security check....that's all you get.



Sounds cool I eventualLy want to have the job like that



clare n said:


> WEll, off to work I go, today is a 14 hr shift  swollen ankles to look forward to haha! that's my nursing job, I'm also a tattoo artist. I'd much rather be going to the studio....  what does everyone here do job wise?



Tattoo artist is really neat I have two tattoos right now. Two but one sentance onto two arms. I'm working on getting two more one to represent my job and others who served an one for family and life. Could I see some of your work?


----------



## tortadise (May 23, 2012)

Neal said:


> Cool, you could pay me in tortoises!



This is true. I do produce a large amount of babies a year.


----------



## clare n (May 23, 2012)

All sound so exciting...so much diversity! I would love to learn to do taxidermy over here in the uk. It fascinates me so much, to maybe do it as a sideline job, along the other two


----------



## GBtortoises (May 24, 2012)

I'm a double agent twice over. I work for the Vatican and report directly to the pope. My identity has been erased from the face of the earth and I'm not who I say I am. 

Other than that, I work each day at just staying alive.


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (May 24, 2012)

I'm a care assistant for the elderly i their homes


----------



## clare n (May 24, 2012)

Tyguy here are a few bits. I wont swamp the thread with them so here's just a few. 





Ongoing leg sleeve















Ongoing sleeve (face)





Doing what I <3 

Has that come up?


----------



## ijmccollum (May 24, 2012)

GBtortoises said:


> I'm a double agent twice over. I work for the Vatican and report directly to the pope. My identity has been erased from the face of the earth and I'm not who I say I am.
> 
> Other than that, I work each day at just staying alive.


I knew you reeked of Illuminati.


----------



## Laurie (May 24, 2012)

In my everyday life, I'm a cat scan technologist. I have been working in the same hospital for 13 years! I work a funky shift, two 16 hour days, but then I am off five days a week. Since its such a crappy shift, the perk is working 32, getting paid 40 with full-time benefits. The day shift is usually biopsies and drainages with some routine outpatients ( not that many outpatients on the days I work, which is good because I hate starting iv's!). My evenings are spent in the emergency room, which can be quite interesting! Not too long ago, we had a couple in because they were dizzy, after taking their dogs cough medicine


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (May 24, 2012)

I'm currently a product data technician for an online company that sells furnace filters and similar products. Describing the specifics would bore you, but basically, I sit at a computer all day and copy/paste data.

Wish me luck though...Tomorrow I have an interview for a position at an environmental center owned by the state lands division. Less pay, but greater benefits and I get to work with wildlife!


----------



## clare n (May 24, 2012)

Oh everyone's jobs are so interesting lol... Having started this thread I feel silly haha.... I change catheters half the time and poke ink into people the other half!! 

All done moving, Phillip seems ok, back in the same indoor enclosure, all positioned the same, hoping not too much upheaval for my little man love him very much  oh dear, long day + couple of glasses of rose = wobbly and telling my tortoise he is wonderful hehe


----------



## dmarcus (May 24, 2012)

I currently work security at the Radio Shack Corporate Headquarters but I should find out with in the next week or so if I will be getting hired as a police officer.


----------



## JoesMum (May 24, 2012)

I'm am IT network manager for a school. I am also an eSafety Trainer -qualified to train other adults - working with young people and their teachers mostly.



Merlin M said:


> I am a housekeeper in a historical house...



Are we allowed to know which one? I've always found this interesting. My sister and her husband worked for the National Trust for a long time.


----------



## Utah Lynn (May 24, 2012)

I am an Old, Retired & Disabled Airborne Avionics Electronics Technician. I now just sit here and read TortoiseForum and tend my Turtles & Tortoises all day.


----------

